# GRAHAM WEIGH



## ptolomy (10 Jun 2009)

Does anyone have any idea how good this bike is and how much it would be worth? Thankyou
View attachment 3150


View attachment 3151


View attachment 3152


View attachment 3153


View attachment 3154


----------



## e-rider (10 Jun 2009)

That's fairly old skool stuff and a real mix and match of components.

What do you intend to use it for?

I'd say it would be OK for the occasional sunday ride and a trip to the shops or short commute to work.

Not worth much - if it's all in working order I'd say £60-£90 

Paying more than £100 would be a big mistake!


----------



## Bigtwin (10 Jun 2009)

I built up a GW frame into a race bike for a friend. It was a lovery ride - I'd like one.

I'd agree up to the ton would be reasonable for that, assuming it's all ok.


----------



## ptolomy (10 Jun 2009)

Hehe ahh ok thankyou i was looking at it on ebay so i figured that i would ask for some advice from you guys as you all seem to know your stuff. It is about 120 atm so i will just leave this one, and i believe that you were right, as i asked the seller where he got it from and aprently his friend made it for him  Anyways thankyou again guys, Much apreciated!!


----------



## gbb (10 Jun 2009)

Is that corrosion between the rear stays ?
Is the frame alloy or steel ...cos i picked up a frame at a local carboot the other week. It (on closer inspection) was showing some paint blistering that worried me. I put it back down, told the seller, and said thanks, but no thanks.


----------



## Bigtwin (10 Jun 2009)

The world's gone mad on ebay currently. Crocks of shite are going for mega bucks coz they are "retro". Yet earlier this week there was a corking classic Pinny frame and chrome forks that only got to £127. Go figure, as they say.


----------



## jimboalee (10 Jun 2009)

Graham Weigh was Deeside cycles.

That looks mid nineties. Probably about 450 quid new.

Ton max.


----------



## Noodley (10 Jun 2009)

Bigtwin said:


> The world's gone mad on ebay currently.



I am a regular browser on ebay and it never ceases to amaze me how much some utter shoot sells for!  

I have yet to find a 'bargain'  but know they exist, mostly due to poor listings...few and far between maybe?


----------



## swee'pea99 (10 Jun 2009)

Patience and homework, patience and homework...


----------



## Bigtwin (10 Jun 2009)

Noodley said:


> I am a regular browser on ebay and it never ceases to amaze me how much some utter shoot sells for!
> 
> I have yet to find a 'bargain'  but know they exist, mostly due to poor listings...few and far between maybe?



Been using ebay for years. Now mainly for quick buys from shops when I can't be arsed to go to town, or want it for Sat am type stuff. Don't really bother watching items now.

There are very very few bargains on there now, just too many people and cleaver bid/watch programmes involved, and too many "professional amateurs" at it. There used to be a lot more great buys for the canny.

Last deal I got was a good as new Timbuk2 courier bag - £20 delivered. From Arizona!

Watching foreign versions is, I think, the only way to grab a bargain now.


----------



## e-rider (11 Jun 2009)

I've sold quite a bit on eBay and I'm nearly always very pleased by how much it sells for! Never bought much on there though; as you said it's all overpriced and there is a lot of crap.

I recently sold a handlebar stem for more than I paid for it new! The great thing about it is that you don't need to feel guilty - the auctions start at £1 and if someone wants to pay a crazy amount of money then that is their choice. Shocking how much the eBay fees have increased in the last couple of years but it's still worth selling stuff on there.


----------



## peanut (11 Jun 2009)

the trouble with ebay these days are there are too many sellers using undisclosed bidders in their sales. This means they can bid up their own sales using their Wifes/girlfriends or children's ebay accounts .You see it all the time. Its easy enough to spot shill bidding the bid goes up in tiny bits as they feel out your max bid.

Only way to get a bargain these days is to bid on something with no picture or a poor image and sale description or snipe bid in the last 6-8 seconds which certainly gets my adrenaline pumping


----------



## swee'pea99 (11 Jun 2009)

www.auctionstealer.com


----------



## ArDee (11 Jun 2009)

[quote name='swee'pea99']Patience and homework, patience and homework...[/QUOTE]

Also try common miss spellings, my son gets stuff like that as it's normally doesn't have the same number of people reviewing.


----------



## accountantpete (11 Jun 2009)

Hardly bother with the Ebay auctions anymore - but have picked some tasty bits off the Buy It Now where peeps wanted a quick sale and priced the goods accordingly- but you have to be quick!


----------

